# 2007 jetta rear brake caliper carrier bolt



## Kfryjetta (Oct 16, 2011)

Attempting to change rear brakes on our 2007 mkv jetta only to not be able to get the triple square socket to seat in the driver side lower caliper carrier bolt. The brakes have never been serviced so it's looking like maybe it was messed up at installation. On the other carrier bolts (upper on this side and both on passenger side) it seats smoothly and the bolt head is smooth on this one the head has ridges almost like when it was stretch torqued it stripped the bolt. 

Any ideas how to remove?? not lots of room to work in there.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I'd first try a jewlers' file and see if you can clean up the teeth on the triple square enuff to get the bit in there...these bolts are hella tight (at least my Rabbit ones were) so you need to get a really good fit to avoid stripping out bolts....I squirted som PB Blaster down onto the tips (you can shoot with little tube that comes with Blaster can) down behind the brake backing plate..that seemed to loosen things up a little. If you can't clean out the ridges enuff to seat the proper bit..then you're into "EZ out"...situation..there are several brands of these that dig into the socket head...of course you'll need a king sized one to handle the 14mm sized triple square hole....Good Luck! I used a pipe "cheater bar" on my breaker bar handle to break these suckers loose!


----------

